# Looking for artifacts in a river swamp



## 2bbshot (May 19, 2017)

I've got a new place to look it's all  middle ga/ south ga  bottomland swamp there is no "hill". It borders the ocmulgee more mud than rock/sand/dirt. Any pointers as to where to look in a place like that. I found a half thay was on a walk with a little 3 foot by 3 foot piece of gravel . Thanks gentleman.


----------



## dtala (May 20, 2017)

any spot that is higher than the water, even if by only a few feet is worth looking at. I used to artifact hunt near Moundville Al in a hugh flat river swamp. I used a topo map to check out areas of a certain elevation, if they were near water and plowed there were artifacts.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 23, 2017)

Any place that is or was a creek off the river.


----------



## dtala (May 23, 2017)

get a topo map  of the area and look for old signs of where the river has been in the past. Old oxbow lakes, remenants of river sloughs, anywhere water WAS is where the artifacts are now, even though there amy be no water at present.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 27, 2017)

thanks for the info guys as soon as the river goes back down ill be looking again


----------

